# Simple html help! (Entry/Splash Page)



## AustinBoston17

I have a big cartel site, and I would like to put a Splash/Entry page on it. When someone goes to my website, I would like this page to appear all by itself. This page will be an image I can change with promo codes im running and a logo or something. I would like my customers to be able to click the image and go to my products page. 

Can anyone help me?

If you need more info or I was unclear, sorry just ask, and I will rephrase it.


----------



## Iano

I know it's tempting to do splash pages for something like that but they are in reality a really bad idea. They simply turn users off. People are so sick of popout ads that it will cheapen your site.

If I was you I'd add it to the home page, incorporating the graphic somehow. Setup a DIV in the index page populate it with your offer. Once it's finished delete the div.

The golden rule is never add extra clicks!


----------



## InkedApparel

Iano said:


> I know it's tempting to do splash pages for something like that but they are in reality a really bad idea. They simply turn users off. People are so sick of popout ads that it will cheapen your site.
> 
> If I was you I'd add it to the home page, incorporating the graphic somehow. Setup a DIV in the index page populate it with your offer. Once it's finished delete the div.
> 
> The golden rule is never add extra clicks!


I agree....the least amout of clicks to get to the designs or whatever you are trying to sell the better for the end user. my page I have the designs on the first page ..then one click gets the user to the "add to cart" button

Inked


----------

